# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG Update 1.6.6.7

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Update 1.6.6.7  New BOX FIRMWARE 1.51 Update (win 8.1 x64 CCID driver fix ( Z3X CARD not accessible bug))  
New phones added via DIRECT EMMC(ISD ) :
 - Samsung GT-I9301I (Read/Write/Dump uploaded) - first in the word  New phones(ZBIN-files,pit) added to SD CARD Creator Unbrick tool: 
- GT-I9301I:
Samsung_GT-I9300I_16G.pit
Samsung_GT-I9300I_I9301IXCUANJ6_GPT_UEFI_4.4.2.zbin 
- SC-04E:
Samsung_SC-04E_32G.pit
Samsung_SC-04E_SC04EOMUBNC3_GPT_UEFI_4.3.zbin 
- SCH-I200:
Samsung_SCH-I200_4G.pit
Samsung_SCH-I200_I200VRBMA1_GPT_UEFI_4.1.2.zbin 
- SM-C101:
Samsung_SM-C101_8G.pit
Samsung_SM-C101_C101XWUANA1_SBOOT_4.2.2.zbin 
- SM-N7505:
Samsung_SM-N7505_16G.pit
Samsung_SM-N7505_N7505XXUANB1_SBOOT_4.3.zbin 
- SM-P600:
Samsung_SM-P600_16G.pit
Samsung_SM-P600_P600UEUBMK1_SBOOT_4.3.zbin 
- SM-P601:
Samsung_SM-P601_16G.pit
Samsung_SM-P601_P601ZCUBMJ6_SBOOT_4.3.zbin 
- SM-P605:
Samsung_SM-P605_16G.pit
Samsung_SM-P605_P605XXUBMJ9_GPT_UEFI_4.3.zbin
Samsung_SM-P605_P605XXUCNF2_GPT_UEFI_4.4.2.zbin
Samsung_SM-P605_P605XXUCNG1_GPT_UEFI_4.4.2.zbin 
- SM-S975L:
Samsung_SM-S975L_16Gpit
Samsung_SM-S975L_S975LUDUANB1_GPT_UEFI_4.3.zbin 
- SM-T331:
Samsung_SM-T331_16G.pit
Samsung_SM-T331_T331XXU1ANDA_GPT_UEFI_4.4.2.zbin*  
 PS1. If anyone have working phones not supported by ZBIN solution: exynos, qualcomm, please contact with me, for remote adding. 
PS2. NEW phones added request only الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

